# strongest wire



## AilSnail (Oct 4, 2004)

Is ti wire stronger per volume and weight than SS wire? Which alloys are used and why? Where can I get really strong monofilament wire?


----------



## PEU (Oct 4, 2004)

I guess the ones used in big sails are strong, look for aramid, kevlar, technora, etc

Pablo


----------



## chmsam (Oct 4, 2004)

What did you need it to do?


----------



## Tw1st3dL1ght (Oct 4, 2004)

You can get titanium form mcmaster carr. I have some. mcmaster.com


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 4, 2004)

My antiquated understanding is that "piano wire" or spring steel wire can be drawn/cold worked to tensile strengths of 700+KSI! Strength-to-weight may be another matter compared to unidirectional graphite composites. I'll plead ignorance as to whether Ti can match it for a given gage. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Larry


----------



## AilSnail (Oct 5, 2004)

I often lug around a coil of wire for general use, it comes in handy here and there, for instance it has better abrasion and heat resistance than cord, and it can be shaped. Lashings, snares, coffee mug hanger, etc. I have been carrying brass wire, once i used it to hotwire a boat since I'd forgotten the keys.
I'd like to have the most bang for the grams and volume. Is piano wire ductile so it can be used to lash things with, or will it break? What about Ti?


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 5, 2004)

OK - your really asking 2 problems

Strength to weight
and
Strength to cross sectional area

Your going to find some "interesting" thing out. For instance, Titanium, which has an amazing strength to weight, isn't all that good in cross sectional strength. In other words, if you compare it to steel wire the same diameter, it'll be weaker, but MUCH lighter. If you increase it's diameter so that it's the same weight, it'll be a lot stronger

So - based on your last message you want
1)High strenght/weight
2)High cross sectional area
3)Good abreasion resistance
4)Good heat resistance
5)Good working properties

Don't we all wish we could find such a product. Your going to have to make a tradeoff. For instance, usually 1 and 5 are upposed to each other.

As some said, the best stengnth/weight and density numbers are usually in the aramid class fibers, but they they are horrid in heat resistance, are non conductive, have problems with abresion resistacne, and self notching (kevlar is very good at cutting itslf - you have to use special knots)


----------

